# Viv insect ID?



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Found this guy on a brom in the viv today. Mayfly? Wasp? About 1/4".

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... at=0&pos=0

Luke


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Wasp and female. Most likely parasitic. Nice picture.


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

mmmm gotta love ichnumonids.....


----------

